# How to set profile ID?



## adenos (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm fairly new, so I don't know how. Someone help pls?


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Adenos,

Navigate to this link: User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net  and select your Profile ID from the Profile ID Section of the webpage.

Please note the submission you want to use, must be uploaded to your scraps folder first.


----------



## Jackiry (Jun 24, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Hi Adenos,
> 
> Navigate to this link: User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net  and select your Profile ID from the Profile ID Section of the webpage.
> 
> Please note the submission you want to use, must be uploaded to your scraps folder first.



Thank you so much!


----------

